# Where to honeymoon?



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello,

I need some help. My fiance and I will be getting married in September and my job is to plan the Honeymoon. Normally our type of vacation would include boating in upstate NY, kayaking, hiking, mountains, etc., but she requested that we go somewhere "warm and with a beach" to relax. We are not the tourist type and enjoyed a month long trip on the Erie Canal, Champlain Canal and Lake Champlain--not exactly touristy. 

Hawaii's less touristy islands sound ideal because of the diversity of activities, but its a long trek from Upstate NY for a 7 day trip (Sunday to Sunday).

Is there a place that you would recommend in the Caribbean/bahamas/?? area that has more than a beach, but is not a tourist trap? The reason I am asking on sailnet is that I would like to rent a boat and do a little sailing for 3-4 days. Ideally we could sail to a secluded bay, anchor and explore the shore, read, etc., just as we do on our own boat.

My original idea was to charter a bare bones boat for the entire trip (perhaps not the first/last days), but what about huricane season (Sept. 19-26th)?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

It is a long flight but Hawaii sure is nice. I used to live on the Big Island and I would recommend it. Where else can you spend the morning on the beach and go to the top of a nearly 14,000 foot volcano for sunset?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend not going to the Caribbean...Greece would be a better choice, as would Hawaii. Both will have areas that fit your requirements. 

Congratulations btw.


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

I was afraid you were going to say this. I guess we just may have to waste a day to flying. The shortest flights to Hawaii are in excess of 12 hours and during daylight hours on the way out.

I think we just might need to do it regardless. So much for a 7 Day trip, now we are down to about 5 usable days after you consider getting there early everything else. I'm sure we'll make the best of it. Thanks again.

Anyone know a a place to rent a boat (day or overnight) to do a little exploring in Hawaii?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

A few ideas:

September is a Perfect time of year to go to Napa Valley California.

If you like the country, I would try St Helena or Calistoga. Lots of great food, wine, hiking, biking, nearby Redwood Trees, etc etc. If that thought appeals to you I can make further recs.

Another thought closer to home...would be Cape Cod. It's quiet that time of year the water may still be warm, and you can have the beaches to yourself.
Wellfleet is my favorite town on the Cape. Great little harbor.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Back to the Caribbean, the island "Carriacou" may suit you... deserted beaches involving a bit of a hike, certainly the possiblity of a non-mainstream-charter type of rental. Not a cruise ship destination and so we quite liked it. Do a little googling..... (generally south of the Hurricane belt too!)

A wee taste:


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

mooregm5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help. My fiance and I will be getting married in September and my job is to plan the Honeymoon. Normally our type of vacation would include boating in upstate NY, kayaking, hiking, mountains, etc., but she requested that we go somewhere "warm and with a beach" to relax. We are not the tourist type and enjoyed a month long trip on the Erie Canal, Champlain Canal and Lake Champlain--not exactly touristy.
> 
> ...


Given that you are only taking a week I would not loose 2 days flying. From the east coast doing either Hawaii or Europe really need 10 day+ trips. I would look at the Bahamas/Caribbean. However you do have a risk with 'canes' the season is starting to wind down at that point but big ones happen in Sept. I would definitely sign up for travel insurance and you have lots of choices depending on your price point. One thing to look at is the Bitter End Yacht Club if you want to combine beach with activities. Other choices abound. If you want to be really lazy you could even do a cruise...


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow...thanks for your help.

I never even thought of California, but that may be the best...A day or two at a southern beach, then drive north hitting a place or two every day until the San Fransisco Area. This would mostly be be away from the water, but I'm sure she would have enough after two days sitting at the beach. We are not the "sit-still" kind of people--kind of like why we like boating, a different place each night.

Thanks for the thought on the southern Caribbean, my parents love Aruba and gave the same suggestion because it is so far south. I think this is starting to narrow the trip down. Either California (more like our usual trips) or Southern Caribbean (more once in a lifetime for us). Either way, we should get 7+ full days in which really trumps Hawaii or Europe.

Thanks again!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mooregm5 said:


> Wow...thanks for your help.
> 
> Thanks for the thought on the southern Caribbean, my parents love Aruba and gave the same suggestion because it is so far south.


Just to be clear... Carriacou is NOT Curasou, not part of the "ABCs"

Carriacou is the island immediately north of Grenada, a lovely quiet spot away from the Cruise crowd. - Still generally south of the Hurricanes for the most part.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Mooregm5,

If you're thinking of California, and can work the flights affordably, I'd rent a car ( convertables are fun) in SF...head to Napa Valley for a day or two, then work your way down the coast....Monterey, Big Sur, Huntington Beach?...then fly home from Anaheim......I've done this trip in 7 days and didn't feel rushed. Get an early flight out and a late flight back...

Congratulations BTW.


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Honeymoon*

Guessing you are from the PA area, just a thought but have you thought of the FL Keys. You can get to Miami quickly and stay at a small hotel on one of the keys, you can also charter aboat from Miami or Key West,

Some suggestions might be Sugarloaf or Islamoradra

Life is short make the best of it


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

Oops...missed the NY but same applies as with PA


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Thank you.*

Thanks again everyone.

After some thinking about all your suggestions, I think we are going to do the California trip.

Our goal is to do the Great Loop in the coming years (hopefully sooner than later), so we will see most of the eastern seaboard and Florida then. The Caribbean would be nice, but the doubt about the Hurricane Season is not something that I would like to deal with for our Honeymoon.

Unfortunately California means no (or very little) boating, but I can live with that seeing as we will be taking many local trips this summer. It is unlikely that we would go to CA otherwise in the next 10 years, but it's something we have always wanted to do. The big benefit is that we can leave Sunday afternoon (after AM brunch and other post wedding festivities) and be in CA by 8PM (local time). Most other destinations meant we would leave Monday morning, making Monday mostly travel time. We will catch a late flight back too.

Fortunately for us the plane will be free (frequent flier miles), so its just hotels and the car which means we should come in at a very reasonable overall trip cost. I did some searching and a car was relatively cheap (normal sized sedan was $160/wk, with unlimited miles). That just means hotels which will be based on where we travel.

California is a big state, so I think I'm going to have to check POI and their distances. Thanks again everyone this was a big help.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Lake Garda Italy*

After our wedding in Salzburg Austria where we were married in an 11th Century Castle Burg HohenWerfen, we Honeymooned in Lake Garda Italy. ( Wifey is Austrian)

Its know for its sailing, or anything related to harnessing the wind. Of course the food and culture are amazing.

It wasn't even that expensive, in fact the whole wedding, honeymoon, everything was half what most people spend here in the states...and we hosted our guest for three days!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*oh well...*

Now that I see you've made a decision on California, you must make a trip to Yosemite. I lived near there for two years working as the Chef de Cuisine here Estate by the Elderberries If you're looking for perhaps the best place to stay in that region, its a must see.

Near there is Bass Lake, not much for sailing, but plenty of boating going on (The movie the Great Outdoors was filed there). Of course once inside the park there are numerous beautiful lakes to see hiking. If you are going to do one hike, Vernal Falls to Half Dome. Its truly Gods Country!

Of course there is Napa Valley, if you choose to go there, you might try to get into The French Laundry for dinner, if not go to Bouchon, Keller's less formal bistro. The French Laundry

Much to do and see in San Francisco, but for a dinner that you and your new bride will not soon forget, go to Fleur de Lys Welcome to the official website of Chef Hubert Keller

I wouldn't leave California with out seeing Big Sur and a stop at the Monterey Bay Aquarium 

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

mooregm5 said:


> Wow...thanks for your help.
> 
> I never even thought of California, but that may be the best...A day or two at a southern beach, then drive north hitting a place or two every day until the San Fransisco Area. This would mostly be be away from the water, but I'm sure she would have enough after two days sitting at the beach. We are not the "sit-still" kind of people--kind of like why we like boating, a different place each night.
> 
> Thanks again!


If you are doing the west coast I would spend a couple of days doing Napa/Sonoma if you like wine. WE have done that trip a number of times as stopovers on the way to Hawaii from the east coast and it's a blast. As for sailing you might be able to do a day or two charter on SF Bay if you have the qualifications.


----------



## Sitaram (Apr 17, 2007)

greece is the way to go
Greek Sailing charters and sailing Turkey


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

So much to do, so little time...

Current plans involve flying into San Fransisco and doing the usual sites, then heading to NAPA Valley, then south to a beach (thanks for the aquarium idea and Big Sur, they fit the travel plans perfectly), then off to Yosemite and finally back to SF/Oalkand to fly out.

There is a bit of driving, but besides Yosemite they are broken up nicely into about 2 hour splits. I'll look into a boat in the SF bay, I'm sure it's beautiful by boat.

Thanks again.


----------



## priscilla (Mar 20, 2000)

Abaco Bahamas...Treasure cay, rent a villa or house. beautifull beach 7 miles long. A rented outboard and you can day trip to a dozen other small islands.


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 28, 2007)

You could fly to LA; pick up a sailboat in Marina Del Rey (10mins from the airport)
ASA Sailing School and Charter Boat Services Southern California - Marina del Rey, Southern California (CA)
and sail to Catalina Island (25 miles).
Catalina Island - Number One Website for Packages, Hotels, Transportation and Activities
Your wedding is after Labour Day so I suspect the island will be fairly empty.
I'm Canadian, but I expect the Americans on this site could confirm or deny.
We've done this a couple of times (in March) and I think it's a good sail.
sam


----------



## catamariner (Mar 3, 2010)

Just because nobody mentioned Bermuda: Bermuda's Beaches What I liked most about the island was the CAVES. I know they have something similar in the Abacos (not as large) and the cenotes in Mexico, but there's something very cool about a freshwater lens atop saltwater in a cave that you can actually walk through.


----------



## SrSeabass (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Greg,
My wife and I just chartered in Tahiti this past December for our honeymoon. We chartered through Sunsail. It was not a quick flight, it was not cheap, and it was not short, however it was amazing and worth every penny. I too was tasked with planning the honeymoon. We chartered the boat for 6 nights and did the remaining days at a resort. We totaled about 11 days. Sounds like you are looking for something a little closer and with a shorter flight. If this is something you want to consider send me a p.m. Id be happy to share what I know.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*CA - We can use those Tourist $$$*

M5:
Bring layers - some parts of the days might be cool but then you might hit upper 90s depending on where you are driving.

SF Bay - it will be extremely tough to get a boat yourself - but lots of charter options private to small to large - even the Ferry tour of the Bay is fun & a great way to see many sights - so Google away
Link to SF Tourism site in case you have not seen

Only in San Francisco - San Francisco California Official Travel, Hotel and Visitors Guide

CA Tourism Site

California Vacation, Travel, Tourism, Visit California - California Travel and Tourism Commission

Congrats on your upcoming Wedding & Honeymoon - Have Fun


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

mooregm5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help. My fiance and I will be getting married in September and my job is to plan the Honeymoon. Normally our type of vacation would include boating in upstate NY, kayaking, hiking, mountains, etc., but she requested that we go somewhere "warm and with a beach" to relax. We are not the tourist type and enjoyed a month long trip on the Erie Canal, Champlain Canal and Lake Champlain--not exactly touristy.
> 
> ...


Dude, she requested "warm and with a beach" and you came up with San FranFreakincisco??????

IN late SEPTEMBER???!!!???

Hire a divorce lawyer now. Seriously. What we have here is a failure to communicate.

She wants to tan and swim and drink daiquiris- you give her fog, rocks and anchor steam beer.

You don't want touristy, yet you propose a trip to wine country. Don't forget your fanny pack and white socks, because congratulations, you are hitting tour bus central.

Seriously, rethink and come up with a plan "B." If SHE wants sun, beaches, non-touristy and sailable there are an awful lot of Carribean choices that would make you look like an adventurous hero.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

While Yosemite is awesome, you might be stretching it a bit to get in all the spots you've mentioned. You might have to narrow it down a bit. SF is a nice town but I wouldn't spend too much time there.

Get to Napa Valley..I would head to St Helena or Calistoga. The El Bonita Motel is my favorite in St Helena. ( nice pool, very clean rooms ) You don't have to do the Tourist trap thing. 
There are alot of nice day hikes in Napa Valley. The Culinary Institute is worth a visit. The concierge there ( Mike ) knows all the good hikes to take. My Favorite restaurant is the Rutherford Grill. Great food, not over-priced and they have an outdoor fireplace you can cozy up to! 

Drive to Monterey, stopping for breakfast in Sausilito if you want. See the aquarium etc. There's a Best Western just north of Monterey that is right on the beach and reasonably priced. Do the 17 mile drive through pebble beach etc..on your way to Big Sur. Big Sur Lodge is a nice spot, you can get a private cabin in the Redwood trees. Lot's a good hikes around there. There's a great country bar/restaurant about a mile up the road.


----------

